# Get a Cool Hotmail id !



## anandk (Sep 27, 2007)

Get a Unique Mail ID from LIVE, that reflects your personality

*www.coolhotmail.com/

Surprisingly wide options !


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2007)

he he  .. nice one anand. thanks for sharing


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Sep 27, 2007)

nice one anand


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## anandk (Sep 27, 2007)

welcome.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2007)

Can't the same trick be used to create spoof addresses like @fbi.in or so? I have one, so to say


----------



## almighty (Sep 27, 2007)

hummmmmmmm realy cooool 
thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2007)

how do i change my email id ?
i already hv a hot mail account..

and hv never opened it.. coz it was boring
and now it seems interesting


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice, any idea if we can link our existing accounts?


----------



## chesss (Sep 27, 2007)

ewww hotmail is horrible, remember they were still giving 2mb storage space when gmail was giving 1000mb

I'll pass..


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 27, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> ewww hotmail is horrible, remember they were still giving 2mb storage space when gmail was giving 1000mb
> 
> I'll pass..



not any more, sign of the times...........?


----------



## anandk (Sep 27, 2007)

^ +1 i agree , not anymore, times HAVE changed ! in fact i shifted  from gmail to live. 

another thing i forgot to  mention is that if you don't find an id to your liking, you can always request them HERE to make one for you. Microsoft has promised to try their best to please you! What more can one ask for really !?

Incidentally, there is another Live service, Windows Live Custom Domains which lets you easily create custom Windows Live accounts in your domain that work with Windows Live and MSN services, for Free!


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 27, 2007)

Created a new id : everyone_says[at]iamcrazy.in


----------



## arunks (Sep 27, 2007)

created new at arun[at]apunkaid.com

hehehe
gud hot news...thank you


----------



## chesss (Sep 27, 2007)

> ^ +1 i agree , not anymore, times HAVE changed ! in fact i shifted from gmail to live.


 Have those giant banner ads stopped? have they stopped spamming their own users?[/quote]
NO

these aunkaid.in can just impress 13 year olds


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 27, 2007)

created 1...@delhirocks.in


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 28, 2007)

Good site


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 28, 2007)

hehehe. Now M$ will start buying domains at high speed and good domains will be all the more rare. If I can think of a good enough domain name, I would rather buy it myself and go to google apps then tell M$ to do it for me  

Hotmail and Yahoo, howsoever cool they may be, suffer from one vice. No POP3+SMTP


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 28, 2007)

cool yaar !!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks.
Cool.


----------



## dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

Gr8 find m8..relief frm old id'z..created one @iamwhatiam.in


----------

